# last ewe still has not lambed



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just wondering when it is time to do something for a ewe who looks soooooooooooo ready to lamb, but still hasn't.  This ewe (Jess) was the one we thought would lamb by Christmas and still no lamb.  Do we leave her or what?  Her udder is looking like a milk cow...her back end is so swollen and red and she is not comfortable when she is lying down.  She grunts when she moves, yet she gets up for feed and water and is quick to come for treats.  Just wait, or what?  She was bred when the rest were who have their lambs...could she have been bred again and is having twins?  Any opinions would be appreciated!  She is not in distress...just looking like she will burst!!!!  Someone with cattle suggested drenching her with castor oil...but I see nothing about that with sheep.  Sleepless in Mississippi!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

When did you remove the ram?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2012)

We are a small herd here and the ram was is in with the ewes until close to lambing time.  We did see her bred mid August when the others were too.  So, I'm not much help with dates here...sigh...but thank you so much for answering...I always know I can count on you!  Really wish you lived close to me!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Aww, shucks 

Likely she didn't settle with the other ewes; I would guess she conceived up to three heat cycles later than everyone else (being it's already been 27 days since Christmas, that's about 1.5 cycles). But since she is grunting and swollen in the rear end, it was much more likely on the second heat. Hopefully she pops soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you again Sheepgirl...I believe you are right (hubby thinks the same thing) and I will do my best to sleep tonight...well...do my best...LOL...she is such a sweet ewe and I would hate to sleep through a time when she may need help!  With a handful of sheep you get so attached to these sweet animals!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Lol, I know what you mean. Those darn critters always find a way to dig deeper into your heart. That's why in the future I want a large commercial flock and then I will have a smaller flock of about five or so of them to satisfy my "pet sheep" needs


----------

